# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ⪻ توهمات پشت کنکوری ⪼

## mahdi_artur

مقدمه کوتاه:
در این تاپیک یکسری از مهمترین توهماتی که یه کنکوری میتونه بزنه رو آوردم، شما هم میتونید تجربه خودتون رو به اشتراک بگذارید.
حوصله ندارم پس بریم سر اصل مطلب=

1- توهم بلدم
مهلک ترین توهم بدون شک همینه.
وقتی شما با
- مطالعه یه جزوه/درسنامه خفن و به ظاهر کامل (یا حتی واقعا کامل) ، 
- شرکت کردن در کلاس یک دبیر خاص (مخصوصا اون دسته از معلم نماهایی که نصف تایم کلاسشون صرف قمپز در کردن میشه)
- زدن چند تست آسون آموزشی از کتاب های قهوه ای و سبز  
- شرکت در چند آزمون با تست های ژاژ و بی ارزش
- اکتفا به سطح کلی سوالات کنکور چند سال اخیر از یک درس (مثلا عربی که این چند سال اخیر خیلی ساده و روتین مطرح شده)
و ...
دچار غرور شده و فکر می کنید یلی هستید که هر تستی رو از پا در میاره.
ولی وقتی سر جلسه یک آزمون استخوان دار و چغر نشستید با دیدن سوالات تازه متوجه اشتباه تون میشید. جالبه بدونید 80 درصد بچه ها سر جلسه آزمون اصلی (کنکور) متوجه این موضوع میشند. ( با نهایت تاسف و تاثر درست زمانی که دیگر فرصتی برای جبران باقی نیست ) 
چاره چیه؟ آیا میشه کاری کرد که این حس کافی نبودن برای حل سوالات سخت تر و سنگین سر جلسه کمتر به سراغ مون بیاد؟ بله. آموزش و یادگیری یکسری مراحل داره که باعث تثبیت و تسلط مباحث مطالعه شده میشه. مطالعه درسنامه و متن کتاب درسی، زدن تست های آموزشی، تمرینی، سرعتی و مرور های پیوسته روزانه به انضمام جمع بندی های نیمه جامع و جامع کلی که همراه با عنصر ارزشمند "رفع اشکال" شما رو از گزند "توهم بلدم" در امان نگه میداره.
به فلوچارت های ساده و کلی زیر توجه کنید:در ضمن اگر با انواع روش های تست زنی آشنا نبودین قبلا گفتم=


*انواع روش های تست زنی:
- تست آموزشی (اکتشافی)
معرفی: بعد از مطالعه متن کتاب درسی زیست و شیمی/حل تمارین کتاب درسی ریاضی و فیزیک/متن کتاب دینی، جزوه یا درسنامه مربوطه مطالعه میشه، بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه جزوه بدون هیچ وقفه زمانی شروع می کنی به زدن تست های آموزشی از کتاب کمک درسی مدنظرت.
نحوه تحلیل: یکی یکی می زنی و تحلیل می کنی، در صورتی که غلط زدی یا بلد نبودی لازم نیست نگران باشی، فقط سعی کن با متن کتاب/درسنامه/جزوه مشکل رو حل کنی. نشد؟ آخرین مرحله سراغ پاسخنامه برو
ویژگی خاص: بعد از این که تستی رو بلد نبودی سریعا سراغ پاسخنامه نرو-تست رو خسته کن- با تست بازی کن- در صورت نیاز حتی سراغ کتاب برو (Open Book) و راه حل رو سعی کن خودت پیدا کنی-بین مرحله یادگیری با زدن تست های آموزشی نباید فاصله زمانی باشه، دلیل: این تست ها در واقع تست نیستن : ) همون درسنامه ان در غالب پرسش و زدن تست آموزشی فقط برای این هست که اونچه در درسنامه بهش دقت نداشتی رو الان متوجه اهمیتش بشی و اونچه از دید درسنامه مهم نبود الآن اهمیتش مشخص بشه پس یکجورایی تکمیل میشه مرحله آموزش.
تایم گیری نیازه؟ ما دو مدل تایم گیری داریم: مدل اول: تایم بگیری تا در محدودیت زمانی تست بزنی. (برای تست های آزمونی و سرعتی) / مدل دوم: تایم بگیری ولی محدودیتی تعریف نکنی، یعنی برای هر 1 تستی که آموزشی میزنی صرفا کرنومتر میزنی تا ببینی چقدر طول کشید تا به جواب برسی، مدل دوم برای تست های آموزشی کار خوبیه و کمک میکنه تمرکز بالاتر بره و رفته رفته سعی کنی سرعت تست زنی رو هم افزایش بدی. مثلا بار ها اتفاق افتاده که وسط تست آموزشی متوجه میشی نیم ساعت گشته و هنوز 5 تا دونه سوال هم حل نکردی یا بار ها از مشاورین مختلف می پرسید چطور تمرکز مون حین درس خوندن بالاتر ببریم؟ بفرمایید اینم یه راه خوب و البته عملی : )
علامت دار کنم یا نکنم ؟: در این مرحله چون اکثر تست هایی که غلط می زنیم ناشی از ناشی بودن ماست و نشون دهنده اینه که یه جایی از درسنامه رو ماست مالی کردیم و با زدن تعداد تست بیشتر عملا نکات تست هایی که قبلا غلط زدیم واسمون روتین میشن پس بهتره علامت دار نکنیم و نکته نویسی از سوالات همون زمان تست زنی اتفاق نیفته، یعنی ابتدا کل تست های یک مبحث رو حل کنیم و نکات مهم تر رو مارک دار کنیم و بعدا نکات مارک شده رو دوباره یکجا مطالعه و فقط نکاتی که واقعا ارزش مرور دوباره داشتن رو وارد کتاب یا دفتر نکات مون کنیم. میرزا بنویس تست های آموزشی نباشید : ) البته تصمیم با خودتونه، ممکنه تستی واقعا تست جالب و تیپی باشه در این صورت علامت دار کردنش مشکل خاصی بوجود نمیاره.
چقدر تست آموزشی حل کنم؟ از کجا حل کنم؟ واقعیتش اینه برای هر فردی متفاوته این موضوع، تا زمانی که مطمئن شدین از تمام تیپ تست ها چند مورد حل کردین (تست طبقه بندی شده بزنید نه تست های درهم) باید تست آموزشی حل کنید، از کجا؟ از کتاب تست تون و بخصوص تست های کنکورش. بهتره تست ها مضربی زده بشن و نه پشت سر هم. چون عملا شما نمی رسید از یک فصل 400 تست آموزشی حل کنید و بعدا 400 تا هم تمرینی و سرعتی.
آیا تست آموزشی فقط بعد از مرحله آموزش زده میشه؟: خیر-لزومی نداره، مثال می زنم: داخل تحلیل آزمون شما متوجه می شی که مبحث ایکس رو تعطیل هستی، خب قاعدتا اینجا لازمه مقداری تست آموزشی حل کنی تا اون مبحث رو کامل مسلط بشی. معمولا در تحلیل آزمون از تست هایی که در آزمون بخاطر نداشتن دانش نزده باقی گذاشتیم یا تست هایی که تسلط کافی نداشتیم و این تسلط بخاطر سرعت کم نبوده میایم و در منزل تست آموزشی از همان مباحث حل می کنیم. / گاها برای مرور هم میشه اول چند تست آموزشی حل کرد و بعدا سراغ تست آزمونی و سرعتی بریم : )

-تست تمرینی (مهارتی ساده)
معرفی: بعد از تست آموزشی بهتره آستانه تحمل مون رو بدون در نظر گرفتن زمان افزایش بدیم. بار ها اتفاق افتاده که بعد از زدن هزاران تست در منزل ، شما سر جلسه نشستید و بعد از حل کردن 5 دونه سوال متوجه میشی که مغزت خسته شده : ) این موضوع رو با تست تمرینی حل می کنیم. در این مدل حل سوال میایم یه دسته سوال مشخص می کنیم و همگی رو پاسخ که دادیم سراغ پاسخنامه میریم و رفع اشکال می کنیم. این مدل تست زنی در بچه های قوی شایع تره و همین باعث میشه بجای روزی 50 تست اونا روزی 400 تست حل کنند و نتیجه بهتری در آزمون ها بگیرن. در واقع از یکجایی به بعد بجای زدن تست آموزشی ، تست تمرینی و سرعتی حل می کنن.
نحوه تحلیل: یک دسته تست بدون زمان می زنیم و سراغ پاسخ میریم. در تحلیل سوالات نیازی به برگشتن به متن نیست و صرفا پاسخ رو کامل مطالعه می کنیم و اگر نکته جدیدی پیدا کردیم اون رو یادداشت می کنیم.
ویژگی خاص: تست تمرینی رو از همون کتابی که از روی اون تست آموزشی حل کردیم و بصورت طبقه بندی شده و نشده (مخلوط) حل می کنیم. سعی می کنیم در هر دسته تست، مقداری سوال از هر ریز بخش باشه. زمان گیری نداریم. از تست هایی که بلد نبودیم گذر می کنیم (شانسی نمی زنیم) ولی با هر تست درگیر می شیم و نخوانده رها نمی کنیم.
علامت دار کنم یا نکنم؟: حتما تست های غلط/نزده رو علامت دار کنید. فقط دقت کنید سوالاتی که بخاطر بی دقتی غلط زدین نیازی به علامت ندارند.
چقدر تست تمرینی حل کنم؟ از کجا به بعد دیگه کافیه؟: تست های آموزشی ، آموزش رو تکمیل و تست های تمرینی ، تثیبت می کنن. وقتی تمام ریز بحث ها رو مسلط شدین دیگه کافیه و لازمه که وارد تست سرعتی بشید. (عملا وقتی کل بخش های یک فصل تمام شد)
تست پوششی چیه پس؟ تست پوششی در اصل همون خوشگل شده تست های تمرینی مخلوط هست : ) مشاوری که اولین بار این اسم رو استفاده کرد می خواست نوآوری کنه مثلا :-) دقت کن وقتی از چند ریز بخش تست آموزشی حل کردی برای مرور میای و از کل ریز بخش ها تست تمرینی مخلوط حل می کنی. این کار میتونه با زمان گرفتن هم همراه باشه که بهش میگن تست پوششی سرعتی.
نکته: دقیقا مثل تست آموزشی این تست های تمرینی هم ممکنه برای مرور (که بهش میگن مرور با بازیابی) و حتی پوشش بهتر مطالب فصل های قبل تر استفاده بشن. مثلا شما وقتی کل جانوری رو تموم کردی میتونی از فصل های 1 تا 5 دهم و 1 تا 7 یازدهم و 5 دوازدهم تست تمرینی پوششی حل کنی که البته در مقیاس وسیع تر بهتره تایم هم گرفته بشه تا با فضای کنکور هم مواجه بشی. در تحلیل آزمون(بویژه آزمون های جامع) معمولا برای رفع اشکال مباحث تست هایی که بخاطر فراموشی-معمولا ازش ماه ها گذشته- غلط زدیم یا نزدیم^_^ میتونیم در برنامه هفته بعد از همون مباحث تست تمرینی قرار بدیم.

- تست سرعتی: (سنجشی)
معرفی: بعد از این که از کل ریز فصل های یک فصل تست آموزشی و تمرینی حل کردیم الآن زمان انجام آزمون تک درس هست. این آزمون میتونه از هر منبعی و از هر مدل سوال و تستی باشه. در واقع بسته به هدفی که داریم تست سرعتی حل می کنیم. این هدف میتونه: 1-برای افزایش سرعت باشه 2-برای مرور باشه 3-برای تثبیت بهتر مطالب باشه 4-برای هدف گذاری چند از ده قبل آزمون اصلی یا حتی کنکور باشه و ...
نحوه تحلیل:یک دسته تست (بهتره تعداد تستی که انتخاب می کنیم متناسب باشه با تعداد سوال همون درس در کنکور) انتخاب و زمان مطابق کنکور میدیم. تمام که شد کل سوالات رو تحلیل می کنیم. در تحلیل مباحثی که بلد نبودیم یا غلط زدیم رو حتما مشخص می کنیم و سعی می کنیم در برنامه های بعدی جزو اولویت های اصلی مون باشن.
ویژگی خاص: تنها راه افزایش سرعت همین مرحله است. تست هایی که می زنیم لزومی نداره از منابع قبلی باشن. هر آزمون و سوالی رو می تونید حل کنید و با انواع اقسام مدل ها و سبک های سوال آشنا بشید. قبل از زدن این مدل تست باید حتما هدف گذاری کنید و مشخص باشه که از هر ده تست میخواید دقیقا به چند سوال پاسخ بدین. تست هایی که از منبع اول یا دوم علامت دار شده بودن باید حتما انتهای هفته یا ماه بصورت آزمونی با زمان حل بشن پس میان جزو این دسته از سوالات.
علامت دار کنید (غلط/نزده/تست های مهم تر)
چقدر حل آزمون کنیم؟ بهتره آزمون های تک درس دائما در برنامه هفتگی تون پخش باشن و مثلا اینطور نباشه که 6 روز هفته رو تست آموزشی و تمرینی حل کنید و مثلا جمعه رو بدین به تست های آزمونی و سرعتی تک درس و جامع. اگر در هفته قراره که مثلا 5 تا آزمون تک درس (زیست) بزنید 3 تاش پخش باشه در شنبه تا پنج شنبه و دو تاش جمعه. در مورد تعداد آزمون هم هر چی بیشتر بهتر : ))
تست سرعتی دیگه کجاها بزنیم؟ معمولا عمده ترین مشکلی که دانش آموزان سر جلسه آزمون دارن مشکل کمبود تایم هست. خب این مشکل خودش دو تا دلیل عمده داره: 1) تسلط پایین 2) سرعت کم ، اولی یعنی تسلط خودش هزاران دلیل داره که خب بیشتر برمیگرده به نحوه غلط مطالعه ، ناقص خواندن ، حذف کردن ، کم تستی ، تست آموزشی حل نکردن و ... ولی مشکل دوم وقتی ایجاد میشه که شما میای در هفته 4999 سوال حل می کنی ولی وقتی نگاه می کنی 4900 تاش آموزشی بوده :-) پس نیازه که از هفته های بعدی تست سرعتی و آزمون تک درس بیشتری داخل برنامه قرار بدی و اگه این کار انجام نشه عملا میری داخل دسته ای از دانش آموزان که بعد عید همه مطالب رو خوندن ولی آزمون جامع میزنه 10 درصد =)

- تست آزمونی جامع
همون آزمون های موسساتی هست که شرکت می کنید که روش تحلیل آزمون خودش یه مقوله جداست و خارج از حوصله این متنه.

- آزمون جامع عمومی
این آزمون های جامع عمومی رو نهایت 5 درصد بچه ها قبل از عید جدی می گیرن و بعد از عید میرن سراغش. در واقع بهتره که از همین الان (مهر ماه) با این که کامل عمومی ها رو نخوندین ولی بازم بیاید و دست از بچگی بردارین و آزمون تک درس یا جامع عمومی از کنکور های سنوات گذشته حل کنید. این کار خیلی بهتون سود میرسونه. شاید اوایل سخت باشه ولی هفته ای یکی دو آزمون عمومی که بزنی تا عید متوجه میشی که چقدر پیشرفت کردی. در واقع هر آزمون عمومی رو یه جزوه در نظر بگیر که تمام مباحث عمومی رو با خوندن و تحلیل کردنش یاد می گیری.*


2-توهم ساعت مطالعه زیاد
گاهی (البته بهتره بگیم همیشه یا معمولا) پیش میاد که شما در حین مطالعه ریاضی هستید اما در واقع در عالم هپروت سیر می کنید. در این صورت ممکن است آخر شب ساعت مطالعه قشنگ و جذاب 9 ساعت رو به دوستان، فامیل، ملازمان، دمخوران، خدمتکاران، فضولان و خلاصه هر دسته از اشخاص حقیقی و حقوقی که بعنوان مشاور یا دوست و همکار : ) باهاشون در ارتباط اید اعلام کنید و تازه کلی هم از عملکرد اون روز خودتون راضی باشید. ولی در واقعیت شما از اون 9 ساعت مطالعه تنها 6 ساعتش رو مفید سپری کردین.
حالا بیاید با هم بررسی کنیم ببینیم فرق شمایی که از 9 ساعت مطالعه 6 ساعت مطالعه مفید در آوردین با کسی که دقیقا میانگین 9 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشته در عرض 12 ماه مطالعه برای کنکور چقدر هست؟
12 ماه
1 ماه
1 هفته
ساعت مطالعه

2160
180
42
روزی 6 ساعت

3240
270
63
روزی 9 ساعت


نتیجه گیری=
تفاوت متوهمی که فکر می کنه در سال کنکورش داره روزی 9 ساعت فیکس میخونه با آدم درست و حسابی که دقیق و حساب و کتاب شده یک سال بطور میانگین روزی 9 ساعت درس خونده در 1080 ساعت ناقابل مطالعه، تست، مرور و خلاصه درس خواندن کمتر برای کنکور هست : ) 
حالا چیکار کنیم تا دچار این حادثه نشیم؟ بالاخره راهی باید باشه که ما دچار توهم ساعت مطالعه خفن نشیم؟ بله، راهش خوابیده در فرم گزارش کار روزانه به سبک و سیاق پایین که میتونید برای ثبت فعالیت مطالعه هر روزتون ازش استفاده کنید. یعنی ساعت دقیق شروع، پایان، تایم دقیق اجرای هر باکس مطالعاتی، تعداد تست و ایرادات کار رو بدون وسواس ولی کامل و صحیح واردش کنید. (یا میتونید تایم لاین داشته باشید که جدیدا خیلی مد شده ولی متاسفانه من هیچ وقت نفهمیدم کار باهاش چطوریه ولی اگه بلدین حلالتون)

3- توهم هر چه منبع بهتر/بیشتری استفاده کنم نتیجه بهتری خواهم گرفت
متاسفانه یا خوش بختانه با پخش منابع کنکوری در بستر های مختلف تقریبا دسترسی به کلاس ها، کتاب ها و انواع اقسام منابع مختلف که عمدتا در گذشته در اختیار یکسری افراد خاص که بابت شون پول میدادن قرار می گرفت، تسهیل شد. سم ها و محصولات مختلفی که روزی آرزوی داشتنش رو داشتیم حالا در اختیار یک جمعیت حداقل 300 هزار نفری به صورت رایگان قرار گرفته. تا این جای داستان خیلی قشنگ و هیجان انگیز بود. ولی حکایتی که تعریف کردم وقتی تلخ میشه که بدونیم تقریبا از هر 10 نفر 8 نفر از استفاده کنندگان رایگان (و حتی غیر رایگان) این محصولات با این منابع رفتاری کاملا غیر انسانی می کنند. یک نفر هر روز منبع عوض می کنه. یکی میشینه همه رو نگاه میکنه و نوکی به تمام منابع بازار میزنه. اون یکی داره 6 ماه با استاد x جلو میاد ولی ناگهان تصمیم میگیره از صفر با استاد y استارت بزنه چون فلان دوستش گفته استاد x تخمیه و ...
در واقع تا به این باور نرسیم که این منابع فقط یک ابزارن و صد البته ابزاری که میتونه چینی و آشغال باشه و اگر هم برند خوبی باشه بازم استفاده کننده (خود دانش آموز) مهمه و در نهایت بازیگر اصلی سر جلسه و اونی که تست ها رو بایستی شخم بزنه خودتونید، نمیشه از این توهم خارج شد.

4- توهم نخواهم توانست
این توهم وقتی تاپیک های حاشیه ای دوزاری در انجمن با روی کار اومدن یه خبر جدید مزخرف در سایت های خبری آپ میشه شدت میگیره. معمولا اینطوریه که میگن این همه دکتر مهندس بیکار داریم، اینایی که خوندن چی شدن، من که میدونم بخونم نمیشه و ... 
همیشه و در همه حال این طرز تفکر به سراغ هر آدمی میتونه بیاد حالا اگر که اون آدم کنکوری و تحت فشار هم باشه نتیجتا میتونه کلا یه نفر رو از مسیر اصلی خودش خارج کنه البته در صورتی که مدیریتش نکنید. 
کمتر این سایت ها بیاید. دائما پیگیر خبر های مزخرف نباشید. یکم بجای تلف کردن وقت تون در مجازی برید بیرون قدم بزنید. به درک که سرما بخورید، به نظرم کسی که جسمش سرما میخوره خیلی بهتر از کسی که روح و فکرش بواسطه این خبر های کثیف سرما میخوره میتونه که درس بخونه و تمرکزش روی هدفش رو حفظ کنه. 

و ...

خیلی موارد دیگری هم هست که بعدا بیام بنویسم (یا نیام و ننویسم) به هر حال زیادن. خودتونم بنویسید اگر دوست داشتید.

----------


## parisasadeghi

لطفا پیام منو تو شخصی چک کنید

----------


## Aliva00

توهم اینکه هوشم زیاده :-) یسری فک میکنند خاص هستند در صورتی که خیلی معمولی هستن و فکر میکنند که اگه بخوان، خیلی سریع و راحت یاد میگیرن بنا براین این سری انسان ها معمولا دیر شروع میکنند تست کم میزنند و از مواجه شدن با آزمون فرار میکنند و دلیلشون چرت و پرت طرح کردن سوال غیر استاندارد بودن اون 
توهم وقت زیاد هم نگم که هممون باهاش آشنا هستیم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Parimah

یکی از توهماتی که داوطلب های پشت کنکوری 99 درصد باهاش درگیرن فکر کردن به آینده س و اون نشدنه ، رتبه و درصد های خیلی پایین ، پشت کنکور موندنه ، خراب کردنه 

توهمات مشاور رتبه برترداشتن ، فکر میکنن اگه مشاور رتبه برتر بگیرن قبولیشون صد در صدیه 

توهمات پکیچ های صفر تا صد کنکور که با داشتنش میتونی هر نقطه تاریکی که داری رو روشن کنی و بدرخشی

----------


## Saturn8

توهم صد زدن ادبیات!!!
 تو این دو سال تویه رشته تجربی هیچکی صد نزده بعضی معلم ها از جلسه اول میگن با من بیای صد میزنی و توهم ایجاد میکنن!!

----------


## Meti81

*وقت هنوز هست  
*
بدترین توهمه

----------


## mahdi_artur

یک توهم جدید=

چون رئیس سازمان سنجش گفته سوالات محتوایی است یعنی سوالات عینا از متن کتاب مطرح خواهند شد و اگر متن کتاب های درسی و سوالات شان را بلد باشیم دیگر تمام است.
این اولین بار نیست که پور عباس از واژه غیر کلیشه ای و محتوایی استفاده میکنه،
مثال:
کنکور 85 :

کنکور 86 : 

یعنی سوالات مفهومی (حالا شما اسمش رو هر چی دوست داشتید بزارید. آسان، متوسط، سخت و ...) و از دل کتاب های درسی مطرح میشن (یعنی طراح 4چوب کتاب درسی رو کامل میشناسه و دیگه خبری از سوالاتی به شکل و شمایل ریاضی 1400 نیست) و برای نتیجه گرفتن کتاب درسی رو باید کامل مسلط باشید. اما تنها و تنها کتاب درسی کافی نیست و باید هر مدل سوالی حل کنید تا از بقیه رقبا فاصله بگیرید. (این اصل همیشه برقرار بوده در کنکور، برای انتخاب شدن باید متفاوت بود)
اما دیگر نیازی به حل کردن سوالات وحشیانه سخت / به شدت وقت گیر / المپیادی / خارج از کتاب / من در آوردی و ... به نظرم نیست. (سوال خوب حل کنید، سوال دشوار و متوسطی که آدم وار طرح شده نه برای رنجش شما)

----------


## mahdi_artur

UP

----------


## mahdi_artur

> یک توهم جدید=
> 
> چون رئیس سازمان سنجش گفته سوالات محتوایی است یعنی سوالات عینا از متن کتاب مطرح خواهند شد و اگر متن کتاب های درسی و سوالات شان را بلد باشیم دیگر تمام است.
> این اولین بار نیست که پور عباس از واژه غیر کلیشه ای و محتوایی استفاده میکنه،
> مثال:
> کنکور 85 :
> 
> کنکور 86 : 
> 
> ...


خب کنکور 1401 نشون داد در درس ریاضی و فیزیک و حتی شیمی متن کتاب و تمرین های کتاب درسی رو بایستی جویده باشید (درس زیست که اصلا منبع اصلی شما همون کتاب درسی باید باشه)

درس شیمی:
با روندی که شیمی امسال طی کرد تنها کتابی که تغییر داد روند خودش رو آی کیو شیمی بود، به این صورت که گاج ابتدا روی کتاب های انبار پارسالش مُهر ویژه 1402 کوبید و همه کتاب های شیمی آیکیو جامع قدیمی رو با قیمت امسالی کرد تو پاچه بچه ها و وقتی انبارش خالی شد چاپ جدید (کاملا ویرایش شده) آیکیو جامع شیمی رو داد بیرون که جلد اولش فعلا اومده و صرفا تست داره و پاسخ تشریحی و درسنامه قراره داخل جلد دوم منتشر شه. آیکیو تغییری که داده این هست که اومده تست های هر بخش رو بر اساس 4 سطح از یادگیری چیده: 
سطح اول: سوالات محتوایی
سطح دوم: سوالات تسلط
سطح سوم: سوالات سنجش (همون سوالات آزمون های گاجه)
و سطح چهارم: تست های iq پلاس (دشوار و دشوارتر)
تعداد تست ها یه مقدار کمتر شده و خب نظم خوبی گرفته چینش سوالات، از نظر محتوایی بهتر شده در کل کتابش پس چاپ جدید به نظرم حتی برای منبع اول هم قابل استفاده شد با این روندی که پیاده کردند مولفانش.
*توصیه برادرانه:* اگر آیکیو چاپ قدیم تهیه کرده اید یا از قبل داشتید پیشنهاد می کنم دیگه نیاید سمت چاپ جدید و از همون کتاب روند آموزش / تسلط / سنجش رو با مضربی زدن تست ها رعایت کنید که نتیجه میده. اما اگر هنوز منبع شیمی تهیه نکرده اید حتما چاپ جدید (آی کیو قرن جدید) بخرید که بهینه تر و پربازده تر از چاپ های قبلی شده.

درس ریاضی و فیزیک:
دو حالت داره یا منبعی که استفاده می کنید تمرین های کتاب، خط به خط کتاب درسی رو تبدیل به تست کرده (برای مثال آبی کانون خیلی خوب متن کتاب و تمریناتش رو پوشش داده و یا آی کیو فیزیک حتی حفظیات کتاب درسی رو هم تبدیل به تست های استخون دار و چغر شمارشی و ... کرده) که خیلی هم عالی ولی اگر از منبعی استفاده می کنید که کتاب درسی رو بخوبی پوشش نداده یا تست کم داره یا ... حتما تمام تمرینات کتاب درسی رو قبل از شروع تست زنی آموزشی یا بعد از تموم شدن تست های آموزشی یک فصل حل کنید. اگه از من بپرسند میگم نزدیک ترین کتاب به ریاضی/فیزیک کنکور 1401 آبی قلم چی بود! از نظر سطح سختی آسانی و مشابهت و پوشش کامل کتاب درسی و ... ولی خیلی ها با آبی به درصد مثلا بالای 70 نمیتونن برسن برای همین حل آزمون های آزمایشی مختلف و حل تست های سنگین تر و سخت تر به این دسته پیشنهاد میشه ولی اگر فرصت کافی ندارید هرگز کتاب درسی و حل تمریناتش رو فدای زدن تست های دشوار نکنید.

----------


## Janan

> مقدمه کوتاه:
> در این تاپیک یکسری از مهمترین توهماتی که یه کنکوری میتونه بزنه رو آوردم، شما هم میتونید تجربه خودتون رو به اشتراک بگذارید.
> حوصله ندارم پس بریم سر اصل مطلب=
> 
> 1- توهم بلدم
> مهلک ترین توهم بدون شک همینه.
> وقتی شما با
> - مطالعه یه جزوه/درسنامه خفن و به ظاهر کامل (یا حتی واقعا کامل) ، 
> - شرکت کردن در کلاس یک دبیر خاص (مخصوصا اون دسته از معلم نماهایی که نصف تایم کلاسشون صرف قمپز در کردن میشه)
> ...


سلام صبحتون بخیر
من با توجه به وضعیت درسیم و اینکه خود آزمون های آزمایشی نمیدونن چیکار کنن با این طرح جدید ، فکر کنم 3 یا 4 ماه آزمون نرم ولی نمیدونم چه شکلی مرور کنم متاسفانه 
و اینکه من فکر کنم روش مطالعه ام اشتباهه :/ ( اون مبحث رو از روی تدریس با سرعت بالا میبینم و میفهمم ، فردای اون روز یا شبش جزو رو مرور میکنم ولی تو زدن تست ها بخصوص درس ریاضی ایده حل سوال به ذهنم نمیاد )

----------


## ahmad.jafari

چقدر شما خوبی آقا مهدی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام صبحتون بخیر
> من با توجه به وضعیت درسیم و اینکه خود آزمون های آزمایشی نمیدونن چیکار کنن با این طرح جدید ، فکر کنم 3 یا 4 ماه آزمون نرم ولی نمیدونم چه شکلی مرور کنم متاسفانه 
> و اینکه من فکر کنم روش مطالعه ام اشتباهه :/ ( اون مبحث رو از روی تدریس با سرعت بالا میبینم و میفهمم ، فردای اون روز یا شبش جزو رو مرور میکنم ولی تو زدن تست ها بخصوص درس ریاضی ایده حل سوال به ذهنم نمیاد )


سلام دوست عزیز
شما می تونید برای خودتون یک پروژه اختصاصی بسازید
برای شروع اگر پشت کنکوری با وضعیت متوسط و خوبی هستید بهتره با مباحثی استارت بزنید که ضعف سال قبل تون محسوب می شد، بعنوان مثال من اگر سال گذشته کاربرد مشتق رو نخوندم یا خوندم ولی تست کافی نرسیدم حل کنم امسال بهتره بیام کاربرد رو در اولویت مطالعه قرار بدم. اما پشت کنکوری با سطح ضعیف و شروع صفری بهتره با مباحث کم حجم و آسان تر استارت بزنند به دو دلیل: یک اینکه وقتی شما می خواید شروع کنید قطعا نیاز به انگیزه برای ادامه دارید و اون اوایل خیلی زود ممکنه از مطالعه و تست زنی دلسرد بشید چون مدت ها از درس فاصله داشتید یا کلا از بیخ و بن ضعف های پایه ای همراه تون بوده تا الآن که میخواید کنکور بدید، حالا این انگیزه برای ادامه دادن از یه کلیپ 3 دقیقه ای جول اوستین بدست نمیاد بلکه از حس لذت از انجام کامل یک کار، بستن زود و راحت یک فصل و درگیری کمتر با مباحث اون فصل بدست میارید. دو اینکه اون اوایل کار اگر زود شروع کنید و مثلا شروع صفری از بهمن نشید زمان خوبی هست برای قلق گیری که ببینید کی ها بهتره زیست داخل برنامه تون باشه؟ چه میزان تست و درسنامه می تونید که داخل n ساعت مطالعه درس ریاضی بزنید و تحلیل کنید و بطور کلی یه بودجه مشخص رو چطور برای خودتون تبدیل به برنامه شخصی کنید، این قلق گیری یه مقدار چون میخواید خودتون رو تحت فشار تایم و نشستن مدوام سر میز قرار بدید سخته پس بهتره مباحثی که انتخاب کردید برای شروع حجم و سختی آنچنانی نداشته باشند تا رفته رفته این اعداد و ارقام ثبت بشند و خودتون رو عادت بدید و موظف کنید به فرایند مطالعه.
حالا مباحث رو انتخاب کردید
مثلا من از ریاضی بحث معادلات و نامعادلات و درجه 2 و لگاریتم / از شیمی فصل 1 دهم / از زیست فصل 1 تا 3 دهم / از فیزیک فصل 1 و 2 دهم رو انتخاب کردم
حالا میام 4 مرحله رو برای به تسلط رساندن این مباحث برای خودم پیاده سازی می کنم:
1) مطالعه درسنامه 
2) حل تست آموزشی
 3) حل تست تثبیتی 
4) حل تست سنجشی و آزمون گرفتن از خودم

مطالعه درسنامه که از اسمش مشخصه میرم سراغ درسنامه ای که دارم (حالا این درسنامه برای عده ای جلد درسنامه کتاب کمک درسی، برای یک عده جزوه دبیر و برای تعدادی از دانش آموزان هم فیلم آموزشی و پکیج آموزشی هست)
این درسنامه رو با دقت ولی بدون وقت تلف کردن می خونم و حالا اگر داخل درسنامه تستی هم بود یک دور اول خودم حل می کنم و بعدا پاسخ خودم رو با پاسخ مولف یا دبیر چک می کنم. حتی می تونم برای مباحثی که بلدم و قبلا مطالعه کردم یا حس می کنم الان نیاز خاصی به درسنامه اش ندارم برم اول سراغ تست های همون بخش از درسنامه و اول اون ها رو برای خودم حل کنم و حالا اگر مشکل خاصی بود برم سراغ درسنامه بالای تست و اون رو مطالعه کنم یا اگر مشکل خاصی نداشتم صرفا یک دور درسنامه رو روخوانی کنم و برم مبحث بعدی رو شروع کنم به مطالعه کردن که این کار زمان زیادی رو سیو می کنه برای شما و از اتلاف وقت حین مطالعه درسنامه مباحثی که بلدید یا راحت ترن واستون جلوگیری میکنه.

درسنامه رو خوندی؟ 
حالا وارد تست های آموزشی همون بحث میشی. تست های آموزشی برای دانش اموزی که منبع سنگین و حجیمی داره بسته به تصمیم خود دانش آموز میتونه کامل همگی آموزشی زده بشه یا مضربی کار بشه، شما دقت داشته باشید که سنگین و حجیم بودن یک منبع چیز نسبیه، ممکنه منبعی برای شما سنگین باشه و برای دانش آموز دیگری خیلی هم سبک و این مهمه که شما خودت بتونی تشخیص بدی الان این فصلی که دارم کار می کنم 400 تستی که کتابم براش آورده واسم زیاد هست یا خیر (به زمان هم البته بستگی داره) که برای عموم دانش آموزان هم زیاده و بنابراین در اینجا دانش آموز تصمیم میگیره که این 400 تست رو نصفش رو آموزشی کار کنه براش کافیه و نیازی نیست همه 400 تست آموزشی زده و تحلیل بشه. اگر هم که دارید یه منبع با حجم کم و معقول استفاده می کنید که مثلا کلا 60 تست از اون فصل آورده خب دیگه واقعا خنده داره که بیاید نصف کنید و حالا نصف تست ها رو آموزشی بزنید و بقیه رو نگه دارید! مثلا کسی که از روی منتشران داره ریاضی رو کار می کنه به نظرم باید کل تست های منبعش رو به صورت آموزشی بزنه و برای تست بیشتر از کتاب های آزمون محور و یا سطح بالاتر در مراحل بعدی استفاده کنه چون این کتاب کلا 2000 تست بیشتر نداره.

تست آموزشی مربوط به هر مبحث از یک فصل بلافاصله بعد از مطالعه درسنامه همون قسمت (نه کل فصل) میتونه دونه دونه زده و تحلیل بشه یا حتی 5 تا 5 تا یا 10 تا 10 تا برای صرفه جویی بیشتر در زمان تون. ولی توصیه ای که دارم این هست که شما اگر از منابعی استفاده می کنید که پاسخنامه شون خیلی حجیم هست و تمام نکات ترکیبی و ... مربوط به هر گزینه رو آورده (مثلا آی کیو زیست که پاسخنامه هر تستی خودش یک درسنامه کامل از هر مبحثه) بهتره دونه دونه تست ها رو بزنید و همون لحظه هم تحلیل کنید تا بازدهی استفاده تون از درسنامه ها و نکاتی که برای هر سوال آورده بالا بره و کلا نتیجه بهتری از رفع اشکال حین زدن تست های آموزشی ببرید. ولی مثلا برای درس ریاضی یا فیزیک می تونید 5 تا 5 تا بزنید و تحلیل کنید که مشکل خاصی از نظر من نداره این کار و تازه باعث سیو تایم بیشتر و کمتر خسته شدن تون حین تست زنی آموزشی میشه.

اما نکته ای که این مرحله داره
ببینید تست آموزشی اسمش روشه، شما نباید با این دیدگاه وارد تست های آموزشی بشید که خب من که درسنامه رو فول بلدم، فیلم رو هم که کامل دیدم دیگه باید همه تست ها رو شخم بزنم، نه . شما از هر 10 تست 2 تا رو هم بتونید درست حل کنید باید خیلی خوشحال باشید. ببینید تستی که درست می زنید با تستی که اصلا نزدید هیچ فرقی نداره چون نکته ای به شما اضاف نکرده ولی اون تست غلط میتونه دیدگاه شما رو نسبت به قسمتی که اشتباه فهمیدین در مرحله قبلی بطور کلی عوض کنه، چاله چوله های ذهن تون قراره با همین تستا پر بشه و شما عمده اطلاعاتی که سر جلسه هر آزمونی قراره استفاده کنید از همین مرحله تست زنی آموزشی استخراج میشه. حالا در مراحل بعدی میاید چیکار می کنید؟ میاید بازده استخراج و استفاده از اطلاعاتی که از تست آموزشی (80%) و درسنامه (20%) کسب کردید رو بالا می برید و به کارتون سرعت می بخشید پس اگر این مرحله لنگ بزنه قطعا در مراحل بعدی بدون اینکه بفهمید کجای کار ایراد داشتید دائما دچار اشتباه و ایرادات ناجور میشید و حالا هی مجبورید برگردید عقب و رفع اشکال کنید و اینطوری هیچ وقت پیشرفت نمی کنید. پس این مرحله رو جدی بگیرید و دلسرد از غلط زدن نشید. غلط زدن یعنی یادگرفتن و تکمیل آموخته ها با 4 تا تست درست حل کردن هیچ وقت اتفاق نمیفته. اگر می بینید دارید تست های کتابی رو پشت سرهم درست حل می کنید حتما به خودتون و اون کتاب شک کنید چون چیزی به دانش و سطح فعلی تون اضاف نشده و معمولا بوی خوبی نمیده این ماجرا (بوی این رو میده که داخل خونه شیر سلطان جنگل ولی سر جلسه آزمون شیر پاکتی)

خب تست های آموزشی هم تمام شد

حالا شما میرید مستقیم سراغ باقی تست های منبع اول تون یا اگر جزو اون دسته از بچه هایی بودید که منبع شون حجم معقول داشت یا سطح و زمانی که در اختیارشونه انقدری بالا بود که بتونن کل تست های یک منبع حجیم رو همون مرحله اول آموزشی حل کنند میرید سر وقت منبع دوم که یا حالا میتونه یک منبع آزمونی باشه یا یک منبع تکمیلی و سطح بالاتر

شروع می کنید به حل تست دسته ای (مثلا 20 تست یا 30 تست) این تست ها رو بدون اینکه دیگه برید سراغ درسنامه و مطالعه مجدد جزوه و .... شروع می کنید به حل کردن. اما تایم نمی گیرید. ببینید مشکل دانش آموزی که میره آزمون میزنه 30 درصد هنوز تایم نیست. چرا؟ چون اون مقدار سوالی که از اون درس حل کرده هنوز انقدری تایم داره که نیاز به سرعت در حلش نداشته باشید. پس مشکل شما دقیقا در همین مرحله و مراحل قبلیه. این مرحله کمک میکنه اولا وابستگی شما به مطالعه درسنامه بیاد پایین. ثانیا تاب آوری پیدا کنید نسبت به حل تست پشت سرهم. ثالثا بازیابی اطلاعات وقتی مثلا 5 روز از خوندن و تست زنی آموزشی شون گذشته خیلی بهتر از اینه که شما بشینی برای مرور دوباره یک منبع جدید جمع بندی اضاف کنی و حالا درسنامه های اون رو بخونی یا بشینی دوباره جزوه ات رو از اول بخونی که عملا بازدهی آنچنانی نداره. پس بهتره شما به فاصله حداکثر یک هفته از زمان آموزش و تست زنی آموزشی شروع کنی به زدن تست تسلط و تثبیت. این یک مرور خیلی خوب محسوب میشه که شما 30 تست بدون تایم ولی با عجله (نه مثلا به حالت خوابیده روی تخت و آرامش) بزنی و بعدا بری سراغ پاسخنامه کتابت و یکی یکی تحلیل کنی ببینی دقیقا کدوم قسمت رو هنوز مشکل داری یا کلا یادت رفته؟ و کدوم قسمت خیلی خوب واست جا افتاده و ایراد و مشکل خاصی نداری. حالا دو حالت برای ایراداتت پیش میاد: یک وقتی هست که شما ایرادی داری که ناشی از جدید بودن تیپ تست هست که مشکلی نداره و با اون سوال دقیقا عین یک تست آموزشی برخورد میکنی و سعی می کنی اون سوال رو دوباره برای خودت حل کنی و پاسخنامه اگه نکته ای داشت جایی یادداشت کنی. یکی وقتی هم هست که شما تیپ تست تکراری یا سوال با نکته تکراری رو غلط زدی که این زنگ خطر هست و نشون میده یا شما اون نکته ای که مثلا یک هفته پیش خونده بودی رو درست متوجه نشدی و صرفا حفظش کردی که حالا میای دوباره پاسخنامه و درسنامه رو کامل میخونی و سعی میکنی این بار کامل بفهمیش. یا واقعا بی دقتی کردی که مشکلی نیست و خب پیش میاد.

مرحله تست تسلط تموم شد (مثلا یکی که نصف تست های منبعش رو آموزشی زده الان دیگه کل تست های منبعش تموم شده چون نصف دیگه رو هم تثبیتی زد)

الآن وارد مرحله 4 میشی، این مرحله اوایل کار که شروع کردین واقعیت اهمیت داره ولی نه به اندازه مرحله 1 تا 3 ، حالا چرا اینو میگم؟ ببینید کسی که هنوز اول راهه قطعا نتونسته به 40 درصد حتی پایین تر داخل هر درسی خودش رو برسونه، خب عزیز من تویی که هنوز به 40 درصد هم نرسیدی میری تست زمان دار (سنجشی) حل می کنی که چی بشه؟ میخوای چی رو به خودت ثابت کنی با این کار؟!! پس اوایل واقعا نباید با حساسیت شدید روی این مدل تست زدن و آزمون گرفتن و ... زوم کرد و تحت فشار بذاری که من باید حتما تست زمان دار حل کنم اگر نکنم قطعا باختم و از این دست شر و ور ها که مشاوران میگن. شما اول ریشه خودت رو محکم کن بعدا به درختی که کاشتی شاخ و برگ بده و قوی ترش کن. ولی خب این مرحله شروعش با آزمون های تک درس هست و صد البته زمان بندی بیشتر از زمان بندی استاندارد کنکور . مثلا یک آزمون زیست در پایان پروژه ای که برای خودت تعیین کردی میگیری که 50 سوال داره و 60 دقیقه هم فرصت برای پاسخ دادن. رفته رفته تایم رو میاری پایین و محدود تر میکنی. یکم که آماده تر شدی دیگه میتونی وارد آزمون های چند درس و جامع تر بشی و همه این مراحل که طی شد حالا وارد بحث مدیریت زمان و ترتیب پاسخگویی و موارد و نکات ریز تر این بخش میشی ولی مطمئن باش کسی که هنوز هیچی نخونده و اصلا شروع هم نداشته و درصدش روی 20 هم نیست از همون اول بیاد 200 مرحله آزمون هم بگیره و زور و فشار که آقا من باید حتما آزمون بدم تا آخر هم فقط داره درجا میزنه و هیچ وقت پیشرفت نمیکنه چون درختی کاشته با ریشه ای که یه نسیم کوچیک میزنه نابودش میکنه.


این مراحل همگی باید طی بشه تا شما به تسلط روی هر مبحث برسی. یکسری مهم تر در ابتدای راه . یکسری مهم تر در انتهای مسیر ولی همگی مهمن و موفقیت شما منوط به اجرای تک تک اون هاست (البته اجرای به موقع) . دوست عزیز شما اگر توجه کنید اون مروری که انقدر مشاور ها میگن تماما داخل این مراحل داره رعایت میشه و بارها روی هر مبحث دارید بر می گردید و بدون اینکه خودتون بفهمید به مرور و رفع اشکال می پردازید. می خوام چی رو بگم؟ می خوام بگم که مرور چیز جدایی از برنامه درسی شما نیست. یه امتیاز مثبت نیست که حالا با اضاف کردنش به برنامه ات بتونی از بقیه داوطلبان پیشی بگیری. مرور در واقع همون مسیر رسیدن به تسلطی هست که داری برای مطالعه هر فصل از هر درس از هر کتاب در برنامه ات پیاده سازی می کنی و این روند اگر پیاده سازی نشه بدون که باختی چون بقیه دارن عملی می کنن و موفق میشن. حالا یه مشاور میاد تحلیل منحنی ابینگهاوس میگه واسه مرور یکی دیگه روش جعبه نمیدونم چی چی و ... ولی بدان و آگاه باش هیچ کدوم این مشاوران دوزاری خودشون نمیتونن این حجم از کتاب و جزوه و تست رو با این روش های مسخره مثلا 40 دور مرور کنند و همگی اینها روی هم اگر با این روش هایی که میگن بیان کنکور بدن و تقلب هم کنند به رتبه قابل قبول نمی رسند چون در کنکور بحث سر یکی دو کتاب نیست.
مثال برنامه ریزی برای یک پروژه 12 روزه: 
(تذکر مهم: محدوده ای که برای هر مرحله تعیین شده کاملا روی هوا بوده و تنظیم زمان بندی کاملا وابستگی داره به شرایط فعلی شما ، حجم و نوع منابعی که کار می کنید، سرعت پیشروی و ... تون)

----------


## hls141516

در پاسخ نظر سنجی،
هدف اولین چیزیه که کنکوری و هر آدمی باید داشته باشه
با جون و دلش درک کنه میخواد چیکار کنه و عاشق هدفش باشه
خودم کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ بودم
از بعد کنکورم که نتیجه به نسبت مناسبی گرفتم بی هدف میگذره، حال تفریح کردنم ندارم
الانمو با قبل کنکور مقایسه میکنم که دو هفته میخوندم واسه یه نصف روز دور زدن بعد ازمون برگام میریزه
باورم نمیشه خودم بودم :/
حسودیم میشه به شور و انرژی خودِ چند ماه پیشم، حتی بدترین روزای اون موقع

----------


## Janan

> سلام دوست عزیز
> شما می تونید برای خودتون یک پروژه اختصاصی بسازید
> برای شروع اگر پشت کنکوری با وضعیت متوسط و خوبی هستید بهتره با مباحثی استارت بزنید که ضعف سال قبل تون محسوب می شد، بعنوان مثال من اگر سال گذشته کاربرد مشتق رو نخوندم یا خوندم ولی تست کافی نرسیدم حل کنم امسال بهتره بیام کاربرد رو در اولویت مطالعه قرار بدم. اما پشت کنکوری با سطح ضعیف و شروع صفری بهتره با مباحث کم حجم و آسان تر استارت بزنند به دو دلیل: یک اینکه وقتی شما می خواید شروع کنید قطعا نیاز به انگیزه برای ادامه دارید و اون اوایل خیلی زود ممکنه از مطالعه و تست زنی دلسرد بشید چون مدت ها از درس فاصله داشتید یا کلا از بیخ و بن ضعف های پایه ای همراه تون بوده تا الآن که میخواید کنکور بدید، حالا این انگیزه برای ادامه دادن از یه کلیپ 3 دقیقه ای جول اوستین بدست نمیاد بلکه از حس لذت از انجام کامل یک کار، بستن زود و راحت یک فصل و درگیری کمتر با مباحث اون فصل بدست میارید. دو اینکه اون اوایل کار اگر زود شروع کنید و مثلا شروع صفری از بهمن نشید زمان خوبی هست برای قلق گیری که ببینید کی ها بهتره زیست داخل برنامه تون باشه؟ چه میزان تست و درسنامه می تونید که داخل n ساعت مطالعه درس ریاضی بزنید و تحلیل کنید و بطور کلی یه بودجه مشخص رو چطور برای خودتون تبدیل به برنامه شخصی کنید، این قلق گیری یه مقدار چون میخواید خودتون رو تحت فشار تایم و نشستن مدوام سر میز قرار بدید سخته پس بهتره مباحثی که انتخاب کردید برای شروع حجم و سختی آنچنانی نداشته باشند تا رفته رفته این اعداد و ارقام ثبت بشند و خودتون رو عادت بدید و موظف کنید به فرایند مطالعه.
> حالا مباحث رو انتخاب کردید
> مثلا من از ریاضی بحث معادلات و نامعادلات و درجه 2 و لگاریتم / از شیمی فصل 1 دهم / از زیست فصل 1 تا 3 دهم / از فیزیک فصل 1 و 2 دهم رو انتخاب کردم
> حالا میام 4 مرحله رو برای به تسلط رساندن این مباحث برای خودم پیاده سازی می کنم:
> 1) مطالعه درسنامه 
> 2) حل تست آموزشی
>  3) حل تست تثبیتی 
> ...


خیلی ممنون متوجه شدم  :Yahoo (1):  
من منبع اول تو درس های تخصصی خیلی سبز های جامع است به جزء فیزیک که پایه و دوازدهم جدان ، من مثلا برای ریاضی تست های فرد رو آموزشی بزنم بعد تست های زوج رو تثبیتی این کارهارو که کردم ، از آیکیو گاج جامع تست های نشاندار رو سنجشی میزنم بعد اینکه اون تموم شد میرم از موج آزمون جامع اون مبحث میزنم حالا اگه 70 % مطالب رو خوندم بعدش جامع کل ریاضی میزنم  . خوبه؟ 
بعدش من نمیدونم چقدر زمان مثلا به خوندن تابع اختصاص بدم ؟ 2 هفته یا 3 هفته؟ 
یا تو یک ساعت چند تا تست آموزشی معقوله؟ 
و اینکه من دی میرم ترمیم ، به نظر شما خوبه همزمان با خوندن اون فصل 2 ساعت وقت بزارم سوال تشریحی هم حل کنم؟ و اینکه خوندن کتاب درسی با امتحانات نهایی سال قبل برای معدل خوب کفایت میکنه؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی ممنون متوجه شدم  
> من منبع اول تو درس های تخصصی خیلی سبز های جامع است به جزء فیزیک که پایه و دوازدهم جدان ، من مثلا برای ریاضی تست های فرد رو آموزشی بزنم بعد تست های زوج رو تثبیتی این کارهارو که کردم ، از آیکیو گاج جامع تست های نشاندار رو سنجشی میزنم بعد اینکه اون تموم شد میرم از موج آزمون جامع اون مبحث میزنم حالا اگه 70 % مطالب رو خوندم بعدش جامع کل ریاضی میزنم  . اوکیه؟ 
> بعدش من نمیدونم چقدر زمان مثلا به خوندن تابع اختصاص بدم ؟ 2 هفته یا 3 هفته؟ 
> یا تو یک ساعت چند تا تست آموزشی معقوله؟ 
> و اینکه من دی میرم ترمیم ، به نظر شما خوبه همزمان با خوندن اون فصل 2 ساعت وقت بزارم سوال تشریحی هم حل کنم؟


ببینید دوست عزیز
شما اگر این سوالات رو از 10 مشاور مختلف (خوب) بپرسید
از این 10 نفر
نصف شون یه محدوده مشخص تعیین می کنند یا همینطور دیمی یکسری اعداد و ارقام جلوتون می چینند، حالا اگر به 10 مشاور اینستاگرامی بفرستید دقیقا هر 10 نفر همینطور عمل می کنند (پست های تهوع آوری که ادمین پیج های مشاوره ای تولید می کنند با این تیتر و کپشن: " چقدر بخونم رتبه برتر شم؟! " ، " هر روز این کارارو بکن تا ازت یه چیزی در بیاد " و ...) خب این افراد که کلا به کنار ما کاری به کارشون نداریم چون از اصل قضیه کلا شوتن.

نصف باقی شون هم صحبت از قلق گیری می کنند، یعنی هفته های ابتدایی شروع پیشنهاد می کنند که برنامه مشخصی در نظر نگیرید و کلا بنشینید بدون اینکه فشاری به خودتون بیارید سر کتاب ها و تست زنی و آمار و ارقامی که متعلق به شخص خودتون هست رو استخراج کنید و روی برگه ای بنویسید، عده ای هم توصیه می کنند یه برنامه سنگین بچینید و هفته های ابتدایی اجرا کنید ببینید چقدر از حجم برنامه رو رسوندین و از این طریق بفهمید توانایی فعلی شما برای ادامه مسیر چقدر هست. این دسته از مشاوران کارشون باز بهتره ولی همچنان ایراداتی داره: اولا کنکور یک مسیر 1 ماهه نیست و طولانی تر و فرسایشی تر از این حرف هاست که بخوایم با توانایی فعلی فرد برای مثلا 6 ماه آینده اش پیش بینی کنیم این مباحث رو میتونه تموم کنه و حالا به عید که رسید شروع کنه جامع زدن و ... ثانیا اون تعداد تستی که شما روی مبحث x داخل n ساعت مطالعه ثبت کردی همواره میتونه دچار تغییر شه و به خیلی فاکتور ها وابسته هست، سختی و آسانی سوالات، تسلطی که به مرور زمان پیدا می کنید روی مباحث، سطح تمرکز شما و و و و ... پس داده های حاصل آنچنان هم قابل اعتماد نیست حتی برای دو هفته آینده تون!

اما راه حل چیه؟
ببینید دوست عزیز
شما هفته های اول شروع می کنید به درس خواندن
یک چارت کلی برای خودتون مشخص می کنید و یک حداقل تعداد تستی هم در نظر می گیرید (دقت کنید گفتم حداقل تعداد تست یعنی به هیچ عنوان حتی سنگ هم که از آسمان بارید شما حق ندارید از این مقدار کمتر تست بزنید) حالا این حداقل رو چطور تعیین کنید؟ خیلی ساده ست، شما حداقل تعداد تست برای شروع مطالعه هر درس رو اصلا هفته اول 10 عدد در نظر بگیر! باور کن هیچ اتفاق خاصی نمیفته. چرا؟ چون قرار نیست این عدد پایه هیچ وقت رشد نکنه. اتفاقا قراره که هر هفته بنا به صلاحدید خودت تعداد پایه رو افزایش بدی. مثلا این هفته از هر درس 10 تست، هفته آینده 15 تست، هفته بعدی 20 تست و همینطور بیشتر می کنی تا برسی به نقطه ای که دیگه حس کنی زیاد کردن تعداد تست کمکی به پیشرفتت نمیکنه و نیازه که روی این عدد ثابت بمونی تا بتونی قشنگ دل و روده تست ها رو بکشی بیرون و از هر تست آموزشی اون درسنامه ای که نیازه رو جذب خودت کنی و مشکلاتت حین رفع اشکال هر تست به خوبی برطرف شن. حالا یک نفر حداکثر تعداد تست پایه ای که می تونه بزنه 20 عدد در هر ساعت هست و اون یکی 30 تا . ولی در عمل نگاه که می کنی می بینی بازدهی که اولی گرفته از تست زدن حتی بهتر از دومی بوده، میدونی چرا این اتفاق افتاده؟ چون اولی رفته پاسخنامه تمام تست های زیستی که حتی درست هم زده رو با دقت مطالعه کرده، با مطالعه پاسخ هر تستی هزار نکته ترکیبی و مفهومی براش مرور شده و مشکلات و نواقصی که داشته رو تونسته بخوبی کاور کنه. ولی نفر دوم تست 503 رو که درست زد نرفت علت گزینه ای که شانسی ردش کرده بود رو از پاسخنامه جویا شه، نرفت تست ریاضی که محاسبات طولانی داشت رو یک دور دیگه برای خودش حل کنه و به بخش محاسبات تست بخوبی مسلط شه، پیش خودش گفت برو بابا این همه محاسبات اصلا بعیده که در کنکور مطرح شه ولش کن حوصله این حجم از ضرب و تقسیم رو ندارم بزار تا وقتم بیشتر از این تلف نشده برم تست بعدی و ... اینطوری بازده فرد اول به مراتب بالاتر از فرد دوم هست. پس کمیت در کنار کیفیت تحلیل میتونه ناجی شما و کمک کننده باشه و به تنهایی این اعداد و ارقامی که به عنوان گزارش کار جدیدا استوری می کنند ملاک خوبی برای تحلیل وضعیت دانش آموز نیست. اگر کسی 300 تست در روز میزنه، این 300 تست از کدوم کتابه؟ از کدوم درس؟ آیا بخوبی تحلیل میشه یا همینطور دیمی زده و رفته، آیا از مباحثی بوده که شما هزار بار تا حالا با همون ها استارت کار رو زدید یا مباحثی که قراره به رشد درصد شما در یک درس کمک کنه؟ و ... همه این مواردی که گفته شد به بسیاری مهم تر از تعداد تست هست. ما در فیزیک واحدی تحت عنوان تست به ساعت نداریم، اونچه که بعنوان واحد کیفیت تست زنی بیان میشه تحلیل به ساعت و در وهله بعدی سرعت بازیابی داده هاست. سر جلسه کنکور تنها چیزی که به داد یک داوطلب میرسه سرعت مغزش در تحلیل و بازیابی داده هایی هست که قبلا وارد کرده. نه آموزش، نه کلاس، نه درسنامه و ... کنکور فقط مهارت شما رو در سرعت مطالعه سوال، تحلیلش، پیدا کردن الگوی حل با یادآوری تیپ تست (های) مشابهی که قبلا بواسطه تکرار زیاد مسلط کرده اید، دست به قلم شدن و نوشتن راه حل و در انتها محاسبات عددی و یافتن جواب آخر طلب می کنه و کاری به اینکه این اطلاعات رو از کدام درسنامه وارد کرده اید؟ ساعتی چند وارد کرده اید؟ چند ساعت یک بار وارد کرده اید؟ و ... نداره.

راجع به ترتیب استفاده از منابعی که ذکر کردید،
ترتیب خوبیه حالا یه مقدار هم بستگی داره به سلیقه خودتون ولی اگر من جای شما بودم موج رو قبل از آی کیو بعنوان منبع سنجش خودم میزدم وقتی خیالم از موج راحت شد یا حداقل به تسلط خوبی رسیدم میرفتم سراغ تست های آی کیو پلاس (دشوار و دشوارتر) آیکیو و باز اونارو هم به صورت سنجشی ولی با تایم کمی بیشتر از استاندارد کنکور پاسخ میدادم. آی کیو همه میگن منبع دشوار و سطح بالایی هست ولی واقعیت اینه که تست متوسط و شاید حتی ساده هم کم نداره پس اگر شما هدف تون استفاده صد درصدی از این کتاب نیست بهتره زمانی از این منبع استفاده کنید که دیگه مطمئن شده باشید اگر فردا روزی از هر ده تست مثلا شیمی کنکور یکی ساده و 3 تاش متوسط بود دیگه این 4 تست رو حتمی می زنید و حالا برای کسب درصد بالاتر و رسیدن به 6 از 10 حتی بهتر بروید سراغ کار کردن تست های سنگین و دشوار و شمارشی و ایده دار و المپیاد و ... این منبع اومده تست های دشوار تر رو خودش مُهر IQ+ زده پس مشکلی نیست. واقعیت اینه که از یه جایی به بعد شما خودتون رو بکوشید هم درصدتون مثلا داخل زیست بالاتر از 60-65 درصد نمیره، حالا برمیگردید هی عقب و پیش خودتون می گید خدایا من چه گناهی کرده ام که با مطالعه دقیق کتاب درسی و تحلیل شکل ها و زدن هزاران تست آموزشی / تسلط / سنجشی هنوز که هنوزه درصدم رو نتونستم بالاتر از 65 برسونم، ببینید در این مواقع بحث تست های غیر استاندارد، تست های شمارشی خیلی طولانی، تست های ایده دار میاد وسط و بهترین زمان استفاده از منابع سطح بالای بازار (مثل نردبام و آی کیو و ...) همین موقع هست البته همونطور که توضیح دادم حتی همین منابع هم به خودی خود تمام تست هایشان سخت و سنگین نیست و خب مولف یه روال مشخصی رو در نظر گرفته برای نوشتن کتاب، مثلا آی کیو شیمی جامع امسال اومده تست ها رو دقیقا طبق روندی که بالاتر برای شما توضیح دادم 4 دسته کرده: دسته اول تست های خط به خط کتاب با رویکرد کنکور 1401 (شمارشی مثلا) دسته دوم تست های تسلط، دسته سوم تست های سنجشی (آزمون های گاج رو آورده) و دسته آخر تست های IQ+ که خب دانش آموزی که این کتاب رو داره دیگه نیازی نیست مضربی کار کنه و یک راست برای هر مبحث این ترتیبی که گفته شد رو پیاده سازی میکنه و به تسلط میرسه. ولی مثلا شمایی که برای تست های سنگین تر میخوای روی آیکیو تمرکز کنی بهتره صرفا تست های خاص و دشوارتر این کتاب رو حل کنی چون بقیه مراحل به تسلط رساندن هر مبحث رو با سایر منابعی که در اختیار داری جلو آوردی. (اینجا و کلا هر جایی که صحبت از چند منبعی شدن میشه همیشه این خطر هست که دچار کمال گرایی بشی پس مواظب زمانی که در اختیارته باش و اگر قرار هست مثلا روی 3 منبع تستی روندی که گفته شد رو پیاده کنی حتما مواظب باش بواسطه وسواس شدید نری دوباره تمام مراحل رو روی منبع دو به بعد پیاده سازی کنی که جز تلف کردن زمان هیچ چیز برای شما نداره)

راجع به این که گفتید تابع رو چه مدت زمانی روش کار کنم؟
ببینید شما مطابق تعداد تست پایه و حداقل تعداد صفحات یا تایمی از درسنامه که میتونید جلو ببرید (بدترین حالت ممکن که بالاتر توضیح شد دیگه نباید کمتر از این کار کنید حالا هر اتفاقی میخواد بیفته) رو همیشه در نظر بگیرید برای اتمام هر مبحث. البته همونطور که گفتم نکته کار اینجاست که این تعداد حداقل تست پایه نبایستی هر هفته ثابت بمونه (خطر یکنواختی برنامه که نتیجه ای جز خسته شدن و درجا زدن و رها کردن نداره) و باید هر هفته کمی رشد بدید و با همین رشد زمان تقریبی اتمام فصل تون رو تخمین بزنید. نکته دیگری که وجود داره این هست که شما باید همیشه این رو در نظر داشته باشید که دقیقا برای این موضوع از برنامه روتین آزمون های آزمایشی سعی کردید خارج بشید تا بیشتر به وضعیت خودتون رسیدگی کنید نه اینکه تازه کم کاری کنید، ببینید شما از بودجه آزمون دلسرد شدید چون می گفت دقیقا تا این تاریخ بایستی که تابع رو تمام کرده باشی و همیشه این نگرانی وجود داشت که نکنه من عقب بمونم و نتونم به تسلط خوبی برسونم ( و برای غالب بچه ها این خواسته یا ناخواسته اتفاق میفتاد ) ولی الآن شما افسار تابع یا هر فصل دیگری که میخواید بخونید بدون هیچ استرس و نگرانی که باعث کاهش بازدهی مطالعاتی تون بشه دست خودتونه و مطابق شرایطی که دارید میتونید n روز روی مباحث این فصل کار کنید و به تسلط برسونید. پس هم نگران نباشید و هم باشید! همیشه حواستون باشه این عدم شرکت در آزمون باعث کلا بی خیالی و توهماتی که داخل پست اول این تاپیک ذکر شد نشه و همیشه هم خوشحال از این باشید که شما عین بقیه رقبا ننشستید یک مبحث رو نیمه کاره مطابق برنامه آزمون ماست مال کنید و واقعا بنابر وزن و درجه سختی که هر فصل داره روی اون فصل بخوبی کار کرده اید و بنابراین اون تسلطی که در انتهای مسیر و در آزمون های جامع از خودتون به نمایش می گذارید به بسیاری بهتر و قابل قبول تر از دانش آموزی هست که همگام با بودجه آزمون اکثر مباحث رو ماست مال کرده و الان اولین آزمون جامع زیست شناسی میزنه 16 درصد!

راجع به نهایی ها و بحث ترمیم و ... من واقعا دانش و اطلاعات کافی ندارم پس بهتره از دوستانی که تجربه بیشتری دارند سوال بپرسید.

----------


## مالفیسنت

همه موارد .
( هرکدوم از گزینه های بالا بقیه گزینه ها رو هم با خودش همرا میکنع)

----------


## Kowsar f

سلام شما خودتون برای شروع یه پشت کنکوری که پایه ضعیفی داره چه مباحثی پیشنهاد می کنید؟بعد میشه لطفا پیش نیاز های دوازدهم که توی دهم و یازدهم هست و اولویت دارن که خونده بشن رو بگید؟چون من تا اخر تابستون فقط چندتا مبحث از دهم و یازدهم رو میتونم بخونم نه همشو

----------


## Janan

> ببینید دوست عزیز
> شما اگر این سوالات رو از 10 مشاور مختلف (خوب) بپرسید
> از این 10 نفر
> نصف شون یه محدوده مشخص تعیین می کنند یا همینطور دیمی یکسری اعداد و ارقام جلوتون می چینند، حالا اگر به 10 مشاور اینستاگرامی بفرستید دقیقا هر 10 نفر همینطور عمل می کنند (پست های تهوع آوری که ادمین پیج های مشاوره ای تولید می کنند با این تیتر و کپشن: " چقدر بخونم رتبه برتر شم؟! " ، " هر روز این کارارو بکن تا ازت یه چیزی در بیاد " و ...) خب این افراد که کلا به کنار ما کاری به کارشون نداریم چون از اصل قضیه کلا شوتن.
> 
> نصف باقی شون هم صحبت از قلق گیری می کنند، یعنی هفته های ابتدایی شروع پیشنهاد می کنند که برنامه مشخصی در نظر نگیرید و کلا بنشینید بدون اینکه فشاری به خودتون بیارید سر کتاب ها و تست زنی و آمار و ارقامی که متعلق به شخص خودتون هست رو استخراج کنید و روی برگه ای بنویسید، عده ای هم توصیه می کنند یه برنامه سنگین بچینید و هفته های ابتدایی اجرا کنید ببینید چقدر از حجم برنامه رو رسوندین و از این طریق بفهمید توانایی فعلی شما برای ادامه مسیر چقدر هست. این دسته از مشاوران کارشون باز بهتره ولی همچنان ایراداتی داره: اولا کنکور یک مسیر 1 ماهه نیست و طولانی تر و فرسایشی تر از این حرف هاست که بخوایم با توانایی فعلی فرد برای مثلا 6 ماه آینده اش پیش بینی کنیم این مباحث رو میتونه تموم کنه و حالا به عید که رسید شروع کنه جامع زدن و ... ثانیا اون تعداد تستی که شما روی مبحث x داخل n ساعت مطالعه ثبت کردی همواره میتونه دچار تغییر شه و به خیلی فاکتور ها وابسته هست، سختی و آسانی سوالات، تسلطی که به مرور زمان پیدا می کنید روی مباحث، سطح تمرکز شما و و و و ... پس داده های حاصل آنچنان هم قابل اعتماد نیست حتی برای دو هفته آینده تون!
> 
> اما راه حل چیه؟
> ببینید دوست عزیز
> ...


تشکر 
من با توجه به صحبت های شما برنامه ام رو چیدم برای ریاضی و فیزیک 8 روز آموزش ، 4 روز تثبیت و 2 روز هم سنجش . اما زیست و شیمی 4 روز آموزش ، 2 روز تثبیت و 1 روز هم سنجش .
من تو تو این چند روزی که پروژه ام رو شروع کردم تایم مطالعه شیمی و زیستم بالاست ( 4 ساعت در روز ) میتونم از برنامه های بعدی برای شیمی روتین مسائل بزارم ؟ مثلا این 7 روز دارم مسائل استوکیومتری و موازنه رو فیلم میبینم و با شرایطی که گفتید تست میزنم میشه ار هفته بعدش روزانه یه تایمی از کتاب جامعم که خیلی سبزه مسائلش رو حل کنم ؟ یا اگه قراره روتین بزارم بهتر نیست مسائل خیلی سبز جامع رو که سطحش پایینه رو بیخیال بشم و از رو مسائل نشرالگو تست مروری بزنم ؟
و برای زیست برخلاف تصورم سرعت تست زنیم خوب بود میتونم برای یک فصل کل پینوکیو ( آموزشی و تثبیتی  )  و تست های TNT آیکیو گاج جامع رو تو یک هفته بزنم ، برای روتین یک ساعته هفته بعد زیستم منبع من بهتره چی باشه ؟ ( تصمیم داشتم به جای منابع آزمون محور از سوالات آزمون های آزمایشی متفاوت استفاده کنم )
و اینکه من برای فیزیک و ریاضی نمیدونم تو هفته های بعد چه شکلی براشون مرور بزارم یا اینکه اون 4 مرحله براشون کافی هست یا نه :/

----------


## mahdi_artur

> تشکر 
> من با توجه به صحبت های شما برنامه ام رو چیدم برای ریاضی و فیزیک 8 روز آموزش ، 4 روز تثبیت و 2 روز هم سنجش . اما زیست و شیمی 4 روز آموزش ، 2 روز تثبیت و 1 روز هم سنجش .
> من تو تو این چند روزی که پروژه ام رو شروع کردم تایم مطالعه شیمی و زیستم بالاست ( 4 ساعت در روز ) میتونم از برنامه های بعدی برای شیمی روتین مسائل بزارم ؟ مثلا این 7 روز دارم مسائل استوکیومتری و موازنه رو فیلم میبینم و با شرایطی که گفتید تست میزنم میشه ار هفته بعدش روزانه یه تایمی از کتاب جامعم که خیلی سبزه مسائلش رو حل کنم ؟ یا اگه قراره روتین بزارم بهتر نیست مسائل خیلی سبز جامع رو که سطحش پایینه رو بیخیال بشم و از رو مسائل نشرالگو تست مروری بزنم ؟
> و برای زیست برخلاف تصورم سرعت تست زنیم خوب بود میتونم برای یک فصل کل پینوکیو ( آموزشی و تثبیتی  )  و تست های tnt آیکیو گاج جامع رو تو یک هفته بزنم ، برای روتین یک ساعته هفته بعد زیستم منبع من بهتره چی باشه ؟ ( تصمیم داشتم به جای منابع آزمون محور از سوالات آزمون های آزمایشی متفاوت استفاده کنم )
> و اینکه من برای فیزیک و ریاضی نمیدونم تو هفته های بعد چه شکلی براشون مرور بزارم یا اینکه اون 4 مرحله براشون کافی هست یا نه :/


راجع به قسمت اولی که گفتید برنامه ام رو چیدم و ...
ببینید تعیین طول بازه زمانی روند آموزش -> تثبیت -> سنجش (و حالا تست سنگین تر برای برخی دروس اگر رسدید جهت تکمیل و عمق بخشیدن) برای تمام دروس، فصل ها و مباحث یک قانون کلی نداره و این چیزی که الآن شما گفتید احتمالا برنامه اولیه تون بوده برای پروژه اول، در پروژه های بعدی قطعا پخته تر از الآن می تونید زمان بندی تعیین کنید برای اتمام هر کدوم از مراحل ذکر شده و صد البته به این نکته توجه داشته باشید حتما که ممکنه هر کدوم از مراحل آموزش و تثبیت و سنجش و تست تکمیلی یکم بیشتر طول بکشه مثلا یک روز بیشتر یا ... که شما نباید نگران باشید و یا برنامه تون رو عوض کنید و دوباره از صفر شروع کنید (کمال گرایی باعث میشه شما مرحله آموزش رو که طی کردی و مثلا دیدی دو روز بیشتر طول کشیده کلا تمام برنامه هاتو بهم بریزی و ناامید بری سمت ریختن یه پلن جدید و اینطوری دائم داری از صفحه x مبحث y شروع میکنی و این چرخه انقدری ادامه پیدا میکنه که کلا دیگه سمت درس نری و از مسیر خارج بشی، پس حواست رو جمع کن این طول بازه ای که برای هرکدوم از مراحل مشخص کردی از همین الآن به خودت بگو که حتمی و قطعی نیست و شاید دچار تغییراتی بشه و اگر هم بیشتر یا کمتر طول کشید من ناامید نمیشم و میرم ادامه مراحل رو طی می کنیم بدون اینکه از برنامه ام بطور کلی جدا شم و برم سمت برنامه ریزی جدید و آموزش جدید برای مباحث تکراری یا ... مهم ترین کاری که شما بایستی انجام بدی دقیقا مدیریت انرژی، زمان و احساسات حین اجرای این پروژه است، مثلا ممکنه بارها حین تست زدن ناامید بشی که طبیعیه، شما تازه شروع کردی باید ناامید بشی و بخوای از این وضعیت هرچه سریع تر خلاص بشی ولی نکته کار دقیقا اینجاست که بتونی خودت رو جمع و جور کنی و ادامه بدی تا دوباره نخوای از صفر همه چی رو استارت بزنی) حین اجرای مراحل دقت کن زمان اتمام (ددلاینی که تعیین کردی) هر مرحله اهمیت داره ولی فقط یه پیش بینی از آینده ست تا بدونی قرار نیست امروز بخوابی و حالا این درس هایی که روی هم انبار کردی رو یه نفر بیاد بخونه و تا اون موقع واست برسونه! اهمیتش دقیقا در همین حده نه بیشتر و نه کمتر. پس قرار نیست اگر مطابق برنامه روزانه ات با یه ساعت مطالعه خوب تمام تلاش خودت رو کردی ولی بازم یکی دو روز حتی بیشتر زمان کم آوردی و به پیش بینی قبلی خودت نرسیدی ناامید شی و بگی دیگه تلاش من فایده نداره و حتما این مسیر غلط بوده که واردش شدم. باید ادامه بدی و خوب هم ادامه بدی تا خودت رو برسونی به ته بازه مرحله 1 ، 2 و 3 

راجع به قسمت دوم که گفتید روتین شیمی...
من بطور کلی با هر روتینی موافق نیستم. بچه ها معمولا درس هایی که کم کاری می کنند یا میخوان از زیرش در برن یا به حالت تفریحی بخونن رو تبدیل به روتین شبانه و صبحانه و ... میکنن. حالا یه 2 روزم ادامش میدن ولی تهش بی نظمی پیش میاد دیگه ادامه نمیدن و فراموش میشه. روتین قبلی که فراموش شد دوباره میرن اینستاگرام می بینن پیج خاله نرگس پست جدید گذاشته نوشته: " با این روتین محاسبات رو فول کن " ، دوباره تهییج میشن تا برن از امروز هر شب 5 تا تست محاسبات حل کنن دوباره چند شب اینکارو انجام میدن فراموش میشه. تا شب کنکور روتین بسازی 4 روز عمل کنی فراموش بشه واقعا چه سود و فایده ای واست داره؟ ببیین اگه واقعا حس میکنی تو مسائل شیمی ضعف داری چرا نمیای روش یه کار اصولی و تر تمیز انجام بدی؟ یه کلاسی، نکته تستی چیزی ببینی و بعدش کلی تست حل کنی تا به روش حل تمام تیپ تست های مسائل مسلط شی؟ ضعف ها و مشکلات اصلی و حتی جزئی خودت رو اول برطرف کن حالا برای اینکه اینکه این تسلط لایزال باشه شبی 5 تا تست مروری هم حل کن. برای مرور میتونی هر شب یکسری کوییز از خودت بگیری و تحلیل کنی مثلا در حد 5 تست مسائل شیمی/ 5 تست فیزیک/5 تست ریاضی (کلا 15 تست محاسباتی) که ترفند خیلی خوبی هست برای نگه داشتن تسلط درس های مطالعه شده قبلی (نه الآن که تازه پروژه یک هستید، مثلا از پروژه 2 حتی 3 به بعد خیلی میتونه مفید باشه که دروس پروژه یک رو حالا بیارید با 15 تست محاسباتی هر شب مرور کنید تا در ذهن تون فرش و تازه بمونن)

راجع به منبع تست زنی مسائل: 
هم خیلی سبز و هم الگو کتاب های خوبی ان. هر دو تست ساده، متوسط و سخت دارن (حالا تست های سخت و متوسط الگو بیشتره) در کل از هر منبعی که دلتون خواست کار کنید هیچ فرقی نداره. اون سوال استو یا اسید یا ... که سر جلسه 5 دقیقه زمان حل بخواد مطمئن باشید برای همه حتی اونایی که مسائل سنگین تری قبلا حل کردن و حتی معلمش که از 5 منبع تست زنی کرده زمان برای حل کردن میگیره و شما قرار نیست مثلا با حل 200 تا تست سخت دیگه سرعت دست تون در حل مسائل شیمی خیلی بالا بره نه اینطور نیست و تازه کسی که مطابق سطح خودش نره با یه منبع آسون تر استارت بزنه قطعا به مشکل میخوره و سرعتش هیچ وقت بالا نمیره. اون دانش آموزی که تست سخت نمیبینه هم در تفکیک تست ساده و متوسط از سخت سر جلسه کنکور دچار مشکل میشه و مثلا به یه تست مسئله ورود میکنه بدون اینکه بدونه این تست قراره 5 دقیقه زمانش رو تلف کنه و همینطور ادامه میده به حل سوال تا بفهمه سوال وقت گیر بوده یا ایده سوال جدیده و ضرر کرده که دور اول اومده سراغش. پس شما باید یه تعادلی این بین ایجاد کنید با سوال ساده شروع کنید کم کم برید سروقت تست های دشوار ایده دار و حالا سعی کنید انواع تیپ سوالات رو ببینید تا سوال شناس خوبی بشید و توانایی انتخاب سوالات ساده و متوسط یا حتی سختی که وقت گیر نیست و نه گفتن به سوالات ایده دار جدید و وقت گیر و ... سر جلسه مهم ترین مهارتیه که یه دانش آموز بایستی برای مدیریت زمان داشته باشه که لازمه اش کار کردن انواع اقسام سوالات هست که با تست زیاد حل میشه.

راجع به قسمت زیست شناسی
به نظر من پیش روی تون رو زیادتر کنید. حالا اول راه هستید ممکنه بعدا سر یک فصلی دچار کندی در پیشروی بشید و اینطوری به اون منبع جدیدی که اضاف کردید هم نرسید و بر اثر کمال گرایی کلا رها کنید. پس بهتره پیش روی تون رو مثلا اگر الآن هفته ای یک فصله بکنید هفته ای یک و نیم فصل (یکم بیشتر جلو بیاید ایرادی که نداره) ... روتین هم که گفتید باز میگم به درد مرور اصولی نمیخوره برای زیست همین که یک دور مسیر 4 مرحله ای ذکر شده رو اجرا کنید کافی هست و بعدش بهتره زودتر برید سروقت چی؟ آزمون نیمه جامع و جامع زیااااااد زدن. ببینید شما الان که شهریوره 20 دور هم که یک فصل زیست رو بخونید و تست بزنید و مرور کنید و خلاصه سنگ تموم بذارید اگه خرداد سال دیگه بگن بیا یه آزمون از این فصلی که چند ماه پیش خوندی و ازش 1400 تست هم زدی ازت می گیرم نمیگی توروقران بذارید یه دور دیگه هم بخونم؟! خب پس چرا الکی انقدر مرور میخوای بذاری واسش؟ (وسواس شدید) یه دور 4 مرحله رو انجام بده تموم که شد برو آزمون جامع بیشتری کار کن. 50-60 مرحله جامع بزن اون فصل 200 دور دیگه واست مرور میشه.شما الان روی مباحث پروژه اولت 2 دور دیگه هم که دوره و مرور بذاری بازم تو آزمون جامع اول میری زیست میزنی نهایت 40 درصد. خب باید انقدر اون موقع فرصت مرور و رفع اشکال و برگشتن به متن کتاب وزارتی در اختیار داشته باشی تا بتونی این 40 درصد رو بیاریش روی 60 درصد یا حتی بهتر و تثبیتش کنی و حالا بیای سراغ تایم و سرعت و روی اون کار کنی تا مثلا کل زیست رو داخل 40 دقیقه 60 بزنی. خب این تایم بیشتر برای جامع زدن و رفع اشکال و ... رو که با این مرور های بی خودی داری از خودت میگیری که!

برای فیزیک و ریاضی هم که گفتید 
بالاتر توضیح دادم که بهتره چیکار کنید تا مرور شن. دروس محاسباتی البته برخلاف زیست چون حالت تمرینی دارن البته بهتر و بیشتر در ذهن باقی میمونن پس مراحل 1 تا 4 رو با دقت خیلی بیشتری براشون انجام بدید.

----------


## .miracle.

*Up*

----------


## Saiedeh

> راجع به قسمت اولی که گفتید برنامه ام رو چیدم و ...
> ببینید تعیین طول بازه زمانی روند آموزش -> تثبیت -> سنجش (و حالا تست سنگین تر برای برخی دروس اگر رسدید جهت تکمیل و عمق بخشیدن) برای تمام دروس، فصل ها و مباحث یک قانون کلی نداره و این چیزی که الآن شما گفتید احتمالا برنامه اولیه تون بوده برای پروژه اول، در پروژه های بعدی قطعا پخته تر از الآن می تونید زمان بندی تعیین کنید برای اتمام هر کدوم از مراحل ذکر شده و صد البته به این نکته توجه داشته باشید حتما که ممکنه هر کدوم از مراحل آموزش و تثبیت و سنجش و تست تکمیلی یکم بیشتر طول بکشه مثلا یک روز بیشتر یا ... که شما نباید نگران باشید و یا برنامه تون رو عوض کنید و دوباره از صفر شروع کنید (کمال گرایی باعث میشه شما مرحله آموزش رو که طی کردی و مثلا دیدی دو روز بیشتر طول کشیده کلا تمام برنامه هاتو بهم بریزی و ناامید بری سمت ریختن یه پلن جدید و اینطوری دائم داری از صفحه x مبحث y شروع میکنی و این چرخه انقدری ادامه پیدا میکنه که کلا دیگه سمت درس نری و از مسیر خارج بشی، پس حواست رو جمع کن این طول بازه ای که برای هرکدوم از مراحل مشخص کردی از همین الآن به خودت بگو که حتمی و قطعی نیست و شاید دچار تغییراتی بشه و اگر هم بیشتر یا کمتر طول کشید من ناامید نمیشم و میرم ادامه مراحل رو طی می کنیم بدون اینکه از برنامه ام بطور کلی جدا شم و برم سمت برنامه ریزی جدید و آموزش جدید برای مباحث تکراری یا ... مهم ترین کاری که شما بایستی انجام بدی دقیقا مدیریت انرژی، زمان و احساسات حین اجرای این پروژه است، مثلا ممکنه بارها حین تست زدن ناامید بشی که طبیعیه، شما تازه شروع کردی باید ناامید بشی و بخوای از این وضعیت هرچه سریع تر خلاص بشی ولی نکته کار دقیقا اینجاست که بتونی خودت رو جمع و جور کنی و ادامه بدی تا دوباره نخوای از صفر همه چی رو استارت بزنی) حین اجرای مراحل دقت کن زمان اتمام (ددلاینی که تعیین کردی) هر مرحله اهمیت داره ولی فقط یه پیش بینی از آینده ست تا بدونی قرار نیست امروز بخوابی و حالا این درس هایی که روی هم انبار کردی رو یه نفر بیاد بخونه و تا اون موقع واست برسونه! اهمیتش دقیقا در همین حده نه بیشتر و نه کمتر. پس قرار نیست اگر مطابق برنامه روزانه ات با یه ساعت مطالعه خوب تمام تلاش خودت رو کردی ولی بازم یکی دو روز حتی بیشتر زمان کم آوردی و به پیش بینی قبلی خودت نرسیدی ناامید شی و بگی دیگه تلاش من فایده نداره و حتما این مسیر غلط بوده که واردش شدم. باید ادامه بدی و خوب هم ادامه بدی تا خودت رو برسونی به ته بازه مرحله 1 ، 2 و 3 
> 
> راجع به قسمت دوم که گفتید روتین شیمی...
> من بطور کلی با هر روتینی موافق نیستم. بچه ها معمولا درس هایی که کم کاری می کنند یا میخوان از زیرش در برن یا به حالت تفریحی بخونن رو تبدیل به روتین شبانه و صبحانه و ... میکنن. حالا یه 2 روزم ادامش میدن ولی تهش بی نظمی پیش میاد دیگه ادامه نمیدن و فراموش میشه. روتین قبلی که فراموش شد دوباره میرن اینستاگرام می بینن پیج خاله نرگس پست جدید گذاشته نوشته: " با این روتین محاسبات رو فول کن " ، دوباره تهییج میشن تا برن از امروز هر شب 5 تا تست محاسبات حل کنن دوباره چند شب اینکارو انجام میدن فراموش میشه. تا شب کنکور روتین بسازی 4 روز عمل کنی فراموش بشه واقعا چه سود و فایده ای واست داره؟ ببیین اگه واقعا حس میکنی تو مسائل شیمی ضعف داری چرا نمیای روش یه کار اصولی و تر تمیز انجام بدی؟ یه کلاسی، نکته تستی چیزی ببینی و بعدش کلی تست حل کنی تا به روش حل تمام تیپ تست های مسائل مسلط شی؟ ضعف ها و مشکلات اصلی و حتی جزئی خودت رو اول برطرف کن حالا برای اینکه اینکه این تسلط لایزال باشه شبی 5 تا تست مروری هم حل کن. برای مرور میتونی هر شب یکسری کوییز از خودت بگیری و تحلیل کنی مثلا در حد 5 تست مسائل شیمی/ 5 تست فیزیک/5 تست ریاضی (کلا 15 تست محاسباتی) که ترفند خیلی خوبی هست برای نگه داشتن تسلط درس های مطالعه شده قبلی (نه الآن که تازه پروژه یک هستید، مثلا از پروژه 2 حتی 3 به بعد خیلی میتونه مفید باشه که دروس پروژه یک رو حالا بیارید با 15 تست محاسباتی هر شب مرور کنید تا در ذهن تون فرش و تازه بمونن)
> 
> راجع به منبع تست زنی مسائل: 
> هم خیلی سبز و هم الگو کتاب های خوبی ان. هر دو تست ساده، متوسط و سخت دارن (حالا تست های سخت و متوسط الگو بیشتره) در کل از هر منبعی که دلتون خواست کار کنید هیچ فرقی نداره. اون سوال استو یا اسید یا ... که سر جلسه 5 دقیقه زمان حل بخواد مطمئن باشید برای همه حتی اونایی که مسائل سنگین تری قبلا حل کردن و حتی معلمش که از 5 منبع تست زنی کرده زمان برای حل کردن میگیره و شما قرار نیست مثلا با حل 200 تا تست سخت دیگه سرعت دست تون در حل مسائل شیمی خیلی بالا بره نه اینطور نیست و تازه کسی که مطابق سطح خودش نره با یه منبع آسون تر استارت بزنه قطعا به مشکل میخوره و سرعتش هیچ وقت بالا نمیره. اون دانش آموزی که تست سخت نمیبینه هم در تفکیک تست ساده و متوسط از سخت سر جلسه کنکور دچار مشکل میشه و مثلا به یه تست مسئله ورود میکنه بدون اینکه بدونه این تست قراره 5 دقیقه زمانش رو تلف کنه و همینطور ادامه میده به حل سوال تا بفهمه سوال وقت گیر بوده یا ایده سوال جدیده و ضرر کرده که دور اول اومده سراغش. پس شما باید یه تعادلی این بین ایجاد کنید با سوال ساده شروع کنید کم کم برید سروقت تست های دشوار ایده دار و حالا سعی کنید انواع تیپ سوالات رو ببینید تا سوال شناس خوبی بشید و توانایی انتخاب سوالات ساده و متوسط یا حتی سختی که وقت گیر نیست و نه گفتن به سوالات ایده دار جدید و وقت گیر و ... سر جلسه مهم ترین مهارتیه که یه دانش آموز بایستی برای مدیریت زمان داشته باشه که لازمه اش کار کردن انواع اقسام سوالات هست که با تست زیاد حل میشه.
> 
> ...


سلام 

من به شدت تو بخش جامع زدن برای جمع بندی مشکل دارم و همین باعث شد مدیریت آزمونم ضعیف بمونه که من بشم پشت کنکوری :/ 

میشه لطفا در مورد روش بازیابی من رو راهنمایی کنید و اینکه اصلا من نمیدونم بعد زدن آزمون جامع باید چیکار کنم که پیشرفت کنم و ایراداتم رفع بشه  .

پ.ن : البته فکر کنم من تحلیل آزمونم هم مشکل داره

----------

